# This should be fun!



## 480sparky (Nov 24, 2014)

New toy showed up today.


----------



## ByronBrant (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum... Medium format.. About the only "film" that catches my interest.


----------



## cgw (Nov 24, 2014)

Check the state of the seals on both the film back and the RB adapter where it meets the back. Love my RB67 Pro S kit.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 24, 2014)

cgw said:


> Check the state of the seals on both the film back and the RB adapter where it meets the back. Love my RB67 Pro S kit.



After looking at it closely, I'm not too confident in the light seals.  Some look totally gone, others are quite crumbly.  A quick test roll tomorrow will bear the truth.  I'll probably just go ahead and order replacements anyway.


----------



## cgw (Nov 25, 2014)

You can safely skip the kits and use thin, self adhesive sheet foam for the back and RB surface seal. Getting the old stuff out and the gick cleaned off is the same amount of work, kit or no kit. Re-sealed the RB adapter and two backs for like a buck.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, I just ran a roll of 120 through it.  Only problem is, it wouldn't let me fire the shutter in landscape orientation.  It will allow me if there's no film in it, but once there's film in it, it refuses.  Only portrait orientation.

Taking a break, then will break out the stinky stuff and see what I got.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2014)

<<<<Sitting here quieting (and almost patiently) waiting for the stinky stuff to do it's thing so that we can see the results.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd love to get one of these some day! Slightly jealous...Congrats! Can't wait to see some photos from it...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

ronlane said:


> <<<<Sitting here quieting (and almost patiently) waiting for the stinky stuff to do it's thing so that we can see the results.




You can breath now!!!!!








Oooh, dat bee purty!




.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah. Doesn't really look to my untrained eye to be much, if any, light leaks.

But I do have to make sure that you "legally" obtained that photo of the train tracks. lol [Or at least didn't get caught]


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Yeah. Doesn't really look to my untrained eye to be much, if any, light leaks.
> 
> But I do have to make sure that you "legally" obtained that photo of the train tracks. lol [Or at least didn't get caught]



Rail line is abandoned and has reverted to city property.  Case closed, Your Honor.  I suspect it'll become a bike trail soon.

But surprisingly, no light leaks.  At least for the short time I was out with film in the gate.  Long term, it may be an issue.  But I found a kit and ordered it last night, so it should be here next week sometime.  

'Till then, I gotta go buy a few more rolls of films and really put this BadAss to work! (Yeah, I nicknamed it BA..... which also happens to stand for a common internet moniker it has..... _Boat Anchor_!!!!)  Plus start shopping for a 50mm lens.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't wait to see the results of you working it.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, my only film scanner is a dedicated 35mm unit.  But I know someone who should be able to scan these for me until I can scrape up funds for my own.











(Christmas is coming up, folks!  Hint! Hint!)



.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Well, my only film scanner is a dedicated 35mm unit.  But I know someone who should be able to scan these for me until I can scrape up funds for my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you search the net there is a good way of scanning with a digital camera, take a look on a film forum I go on Filmwasters


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

gsgary said:


> If you search the net there is a good way of scanning with a digital camera, take a look on a film forum I go on Filmwasters



Well, I could easily shoot the negs with a DSLR.  But then, I'm back to the exact same resolution I would get if I just shot the scene with the DSLR in the first place.

The idea here is to scan at a higher rez and have much more data (read, detail & tonal quality) than what a mid- to top-level DSLR is capable of producing.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > If you search the net there is a good way of scanning with a digital camera, take a look on a film forum I go on Filmwasters
> ...


You need to wet print and then you will see how good it is


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have any way of setting up a darkroom.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2014)

Since this first roll was just to test the system, I didn't take much time to make anything earth-shattering.

But I do like what I'm seeing, even in these quick-n-dirty conversions.


----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2014)

Ooooh, that last one!


----------



## cgw (Nov 27, 2014)

Just Google "DSLR scanning" and check out the results and resolutions-vs-flatbed scanners.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 27, 2014)

cgw said:


> Just Google "DSLR scanning" and check out the results and resolutions-vs-flatbed scanners.



I've already done my homework.  A PlusTek OptiScan 120 is being budgeted for.

As for "DSLR scanning", that's what I just did.  However, using a DSLR to scan such large negatives seems, to me, counterproductive.  You're only getting the resolution of the DSLR.  And if that's the case, what's the point of getting a MF camera and shooting ISO 50 film when the resolution is limited by the DSLR at the back end?  Just shoot the scene with the DSLR in the first place.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2014)

480sparky said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Just Google "DSLR scanning" and check out the results and resolutions-vs-flatbed scanners.
> ...


Its the same with scanning unless you get drum scans but I have had big prints from 35mm scanned with an Epson V500


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 27, 2014)

Because you shoot macro and then stitch the digital images to give you 4, 6 or however many times the resolution.

Here is some more commentary..  DIY DSLR Scanner vs Drum Scanner


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2014)

OK, so I wanted to see what I really had in this roll of film.  So I took the negs to the camera store yesterday and asked them to scan one neg at the highest resolution possible.  Ended up with an 11mp image.

Even at that, I'm really pickin' up what this camera is layin' down!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2014)

You seem to be ignoring the basic concept that MOST medium format lenses perform at a significantly lower level than most 35mm system macro lenses, so the resolution advantage you attribute to medium format film is not lens-based, but based on sheer size of the negative, and the relatively lower diameters of enlargement needed to create an image of a given print size from a medium format negative than from a smaller image. You are in essence, attributing the greater detail that medium format is associated with to the wrong source. You might not realize either that d-slr macro photos of medium format negatives exhibit significantly lower grain and scanner dust and dirt.

Check this out, and you'll see that you'd probably actually get better images with a macro setup's captures than with any scanner that costs less than a car.

Scannerless Digital Capture and Processing of Negative Film Photographs


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You seem to be ignoring the basic concept that MOST medium format lenses perform at a significantly lower level than most 35mm system macro lenses, so the resolution advantage you attribute to medium format film is not lens-based, but based on sheer size of the negative, and the relatively lower diameters of enlargement needed to create an image of a given print size from a medium format negative than from a smaller image. You are in essence, attributing the greater detail that medium format is associated with to the wrong source. You might not realize either that d-slr macro photos of medium format negatives exhibit significantly lower grain and scanner dust and dirt.
> 
> Check this out, and you'll see that you'd probably actually get better images with a macro setup's captures than with any scanner that costs less than a car.
> 
> Scannerless Digital Capture and Processing of Negative Film Photographs




Um............. I'm referring to the 'look' and 'feel' of the image.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2014)

480sparky said:


> OK, so I wanted to see what I really had in this roll of film.  So I took the negs to the camera store yesterday and asked them to scan one neg at the highest resolution possible.  Ended up with an 11mp image.
> 
> Even at that, I'm really pickin' up what this camera is layin' down!



Picking up what you're laying down...haven't heard that one in years! 

Love love love this shot.


----------



## cgw (Dec 2, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be ignoring the basic concept that MOST medium format lenses perform at a significantly lower level than most 35mm system macro lenses, so the resolution advantage you attribute to medium format film is not lens-based, but based on sheer size of the negative, and the relatively lower diameters of enlargement needed to create an image of a given print size from a medium format negative than from a smaller image. You are in essence, attributing the greater detail that medium format is associated with to the wrong source. You might not realize either that d-slr macro photos of medium format negatives exhibit significantly lower grain and scanner dust and dirt.
> ...




Yup, and again, that has more to do with way more negative real estate than optical goodness of Mamiya lenses. Recall getting back a roll of 120 Kodak E100GX that I'd managed to expose correctly with studio lights on my RB67 that put my jaw out of joint for a few days. Think you'd find even 645 negs nearly as impressive compared to 35mm. Enjoy!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Sparky, I've been gone for a while and just ran across this thread. Congrat's on the RB. I still have mine. Beautifully made machines. All the interlocks take a while to get used to, but they are awfully purty. I got a seal kit from  http://www.aki-asahi.com/store/html/Mamiya-RB67/Light-seal/ . Cheap and nicely made. They include two sets to cover any opps.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Hey Sparky, I've been gone for a while and just ran across this thread. Congrat's on the RB. I still have mine. Beautifully made machines. All the interlocks take a while to get used to, but they are awfully purty. I got a seal kit from  http://www.aki-asahi.com/store/html/Mamiya-RB67/Light-seal/ . Cheap and nicely made. They include two sets to cover any opps.



Yeah, the engineering behind the machining is just dreamy.  I could just sit and play with it for hours trying to figure out how this interlock works, and how that mechanism responds, and how this system is supposed to function.  Interlocks were easy to figure out... I shot with one of these for about 6 years in the 70s & 80s, with a 645 is a companion.

I got my seal set from a guy in Dallas, TX. that sells seals for the film back, the rotating back and the mirror chamber..... <$30 for the whole she-bang.  Includes detailed instructions and a tool.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 2, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Yeah, the engineering behind the machining is just dreamy.  I could just sit and play with it for hours trying to figure out how this interlock works, and how that mechanism responds, and how this system is supposed to function.  Interlocks were easy to figure out... I shot with one of these for about 6 years in the 70s & 80s, with a 645 is a companion.



You sound like me and my Hasselblads. Enjoy that RB-they should be enjoyed.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 3, 2014)

One day I should really install the kit I bought before they dry up on the sheet. I bought them when I began dusting off the ol' film gear, detrimined to get back into it. I even laid out considerable cash and bought myself a Rollei 6006...KNOWING film was once again in my future. Well, the seals are still in the envelope, never put a roll of film in the Rollei and the enlarger is back collecting dust. Hey...I believe in pacing myself....LOL


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

Rick! How have you (shoot the film) been? We've missed (shoot the film) you around here! It's been a (shoot the film) long time! Good to (shoot the film) see you back!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm good Leonore, and yourself? It's been a busy summer. I bought an acre of land up in the Pocono Mountains where I'm clearing a hole in the woods for a campsite. That's kept me away from the viewfinder for much of the summer. Things are slowing down a bit and the film bug is starting to bite again. My first trip back here in a while and I ran into this thread, which unfortunately isn't help fight it off...LOL


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> I'm good Leonore, and yourself? It's been a busy summer. I bought an acre of land up in the Pocono Mountains where I'm clearing a hole in the woods for a campsite. That's kept me away from the viewfinder for much of the summer. Things are slowing down a bit and the film bug is starting to bite again. My first trip back here in a while and I ran into this thread, *which unfortunately isn't help fight it off...LOL*



Resistance is futile!

(I'm not helping, am I?  )

Ooh, a nice campsite in the middle of the woods, away from all the people - sounds heavenly!  Whenever I think of the Poconos, an old commercial pops into my head...

From 1982:





And its even cheesier "updated" version from 1989:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 3, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> I'm good Leonore, and yourself? It's been a busy summer. I bought an acre of land up in the Pocono Mountains where I'm clearing a hole in the woods for a campsite. That's kept me away from the viewfinder for much of the summer. Things are slowing down a bit and the film bug is starting to bite again. My first trip back here in a while and I ran into this thread, which unfortunately isn't help fight it off...LOL



Welcome back, Rick! Unlike Leonore, I'm not as subtle. Now SHOOT ALL THE FILMS


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Rick58 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Good to hear from you again, and Leonore, I'm trying to fight off your, as Mike calls them, "subtle" seductions but my knees are getting weak...LOL.
I have a couple rolls of BN400CW in the fridge that I've always been curious about, and I know the Rollei shutter at least goes "clunk"...maybe... just maybe...
I also have a couple rolls of FP4 lost in the same fridge, but this digital world has made me into a very impatient man and that mail order wait seems like a LONG time compared to slipping a card into the ol' PC. Hmmm? Darkroom?...Nah..well...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 4, 2014)

I vote no darkroom, just a dark box and a tank.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nah, you haven't felt happiness until you have a devoted darkroom. It's amazing how much more you use it when you don't have to drag everything out and drag everything back after trying to patch all the light leaks around the windows and doors. It's truely bliss


----------



## terri (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Rick!!!   Wonderful to see you back here!    

We'll need pics of this new campsite, since it sounds so intriguing.   May as well bust out some of that film in the fridge and put it to good use.   Ah, the beauty of the Poconos captured in silver....   oh yeah, bay-bay!!!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Terri. I'm like the wind. Here today, gone tomorrow...LOL Here's a quick snapshot to took this summer just before packing up for the weekend. This is from the back edge of the campsite looking toward the rear of the property. A backyard of ferns.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2014)

So, I guess the TPF Fourth of July Party will be at Ricks' next year.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> So, I guess the TPF Fourth of July Party will be at Ricks' next year.


Did I mention bathroom facilities consist of Porti-potty or the closest tree. Regulated by the task at hand. But here's the plus side...


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2014)

Love it!   I could sit there for hours.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 5, 2014)

Where Terri, out in the woods or in a darkroom?? lol or both?

Rick you've had the summer to get rejuvenated... If you like that Kodak film you mentioned FPP still had some in stock I think (they must have a really really big fridge).


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Did I mention bathroom facilities consist of Porti-potty or the closest tree.



Nothing new for me!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 5, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Where Terri, out in the woods or in a darkroom?? lol or both?
> 
> Rick you've had the summer to get rejuvenated... If you like that Kodak film you mentioned FPP still had some in stock I think (they must have a really really big fridge).



Hi Sharon, I'm not sure I'm going to like the CW400BN at all. The local shop was clearing it and I was a sucker. I'm more anxious to shoot the FP4. It seems fake B&W film is a lot like non alcoholic beer


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2014)

Rick, I'm with you. I never really responded to the C-41 black and white films.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 5, 2014)

It all kind'a makes me shake my head. Everyone wanted out of film and darkrooms because digital is the way to go. So instead you have fake B&W film and people are photographing their film negatives with a digital camera so they can print those negatives. It seems like a lot of effort to achive what you're trying to get away from.


----------



## cgw (Dec 6, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> It all kind'a makes me shake my head. Everyone wanted out of film and darkrooms because digital is the way to go. So instead you have fake B&W film and people are photographing their film negatives with a digital camera so they can print those negatives. It seems like a lot of effort to achive what you're trying to get away from.



Not everyone does survivalist home processing. B&w lab processing isn't available everywhere, so chromogenics found a market wherever C-41 lines operated. Always enjoyed Ilford XP2 and Kodak's chromogenics in 35mm and 120. Current reality in my area is that pro labs print from digital files only, making scanning inescapable if you shoot film materials.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Just an update on my venture back into MF...........

I scored a 250mm/4.5 for $120 shipped earlier this week.  FedEx tracking says it's "On Truck Out For Delivery".


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> It all kind'a makes me shake my head. Everyone wanted out of film and darkrooms because digital is the way to go. So instead you have fake B&W film and people are photographing their film negatives with a digital camera so they can print those negatives. It seems like a lot of effort to achive what you're trying to get away from.



For the time being, that's the method I'm using_ for lack of a proper darkroom_, much less a decent MF scanner.  But I have added it to my GAS list, as well as 'designing' the adaptations the bathroom will need to make it a functioning, comfortable one.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

Good deal Sparky! I never got any additional lenses for mine, but I did get the No.1 extension tube and a sportsfinder which niether were ever used by me. I know if prices were back then what they are today, I would have had one of those 250's. The 135 (in 35mm) is my favorite telephoto and that's about what your getting. Nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Now I just need the 50mm.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

If ever you're looking for a back up system, look me up: body, 90mm, two 120 backs, No.1 Extension tube, sportsfinder, dual cable release, one cut film holder, seal kit all in an Mamiya Aluminum case, all like new...$250. What a shameless plug.


----------



## ByronBrant (Dec 6, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> If ever you're looking for a back up system, look me up: body, 90mm, two 120 backs, No.1 Extension tube, sportsfinder, dual cable release, one cut film holder, seal kit all in an Mamiya Aluminum case, all like new...$250. What a shameless plug.


I'm interested


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

HelpMe:) said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > If ever you're looking for a back up system, look me up: body, 90mm, two 120 backs, No.1 Extension tube, sportsfinder, dual cable release, one cut film holder, seal kit all in an Mamiya Aluminum case, all like new...$250. What a shameless plug.
> ...



If you're serious, JUMP ON IT.  That's a good deal.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

I know I could probably get a little more breaking it up and selling it off, but I'd love to see someone get some use out of it as a kit. It's a fantastic camera, but IF I ever load another roll of film, I can't imagine not loading the Rollei...Message sent to Helpme


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2014)

480sparky said:


> ... as well as 'designing' the adaptations the bathroom will need to make it a functioning, comfortable one.



The only practical reason to choose a bathroom is because there is a drain.  Other than that, what you really need is counter space.  I used a (large) closet for a darkroom.  When it came time to pour out the trays, I just carried them to the kitchen (the closest drain).


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> The only practical reason to choose a bathroom is because there is a drain.  Other than that, what you really need is counter space.  I used a (large) closet for a darkroom.  When it came time to pour out the trays, I just carried them to the kitchen (the closest drain).



I don't have a closet that's suitable.  My 'walk-in' closet is better named as a 'step-in' closet.  One step in, and you're surrounded.  Think of an old-fashioned phone booth.

Master bath is a much better option.  But an octagon window is gonna take some engineering to make lightproof.  My first thought is to cut some plywood slightly smaller than the extension jambs and wrap the edge with the foam used to insulate pipes. It might take two or three such 'layers' of this method, but it's what first came to mind.

Another problem is lack of counter space.  I only have 4', and a sink right in the middle of it.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

I know a lot of people use bathrooms due to water, drains and usually easy to darken, but humidity will not be your friend. Lenses and paper don't enjoy it


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

Help Me.... lets not mutilate Spark's thread. I started another "RB-67". head on over if your interested


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> I know a lot of people use bathrooms due to water, drains and usually easy to darken, but humidity will not be your friend. Lenses and paper don't enjoy it



In my case, the darkroom will be a part-time thing.  Nothing will be stored there.  Just set up on the occasion I get the itch to make wet prints.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

250mm arrived about 20 minutes ago.  I've unpacked it but it's still quite cold, so it's resting in the ziplock bag it was shipped in acclimating.  But other than a well-used front lens cap, it looks brand-spanking NEW!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Other than a well-worn front lens cap, and a slightly loose rear cap, this copy is in perfect condition.  The barrel has no wear marks, a bit of dust and some minor nicks.  The glass is absolutely pristine, both front and rear.  A small fingerprint smudge on the rear was easily removed with a cloth and lens fluid.

Slower shutter speeds sound right.  Will need to get the timer out to test the faster ones.  But mechanically and optically, this lens appears to be in superb shape!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice! Now all you need is a concrete tripod to steady the beast...LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Nice! Now all you need is a concrete tripod to steady the beast...LOL



Nah.  It may be big and built like a tank, but it's not much heavier than an FX body and the Tamzooka put together.  Both my Manfrottos can handle it.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2014)

Dang, Santa sure is nice to me this year.

Mamiya Sekor C 50mm Lens F 4 5 for RB67 Camera w Original Box Pro Japan Clean | eBay


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW!  That's a good price.

If it has a distance ring be sure to set it before you shoot it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 7, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Rail line is abandoned and has reverted to city property.  Case closed, Your Honor.  I suspect it'll become a bike trail soon.



So I guess Law and Order is really scraping the bottom of the barrel here for plot ideas... lol


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> So I guess Law and Order is really scraping the bottom of the barrel here for plot ideas... lol



I'd rather it be _The Mentalist_.  I've got a crush on Robin Tunney.


----------

